# Stage 1, July 2 results - discuss



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Stage 1
Saturday, July 2
Fromentine - Noirmoutier-en-l'Ile ITT
19 km

Results

1 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC 20.51 (54.67 km/h)
2 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 0.02
3 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 0.53
4 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 0.57
5 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole 0.59
6 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.02
7 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo 
8 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC 1.04
9 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.05
10 Igor Gonzalez de Galdeano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 1.06
11 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 1.07
12 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 1.08
13 Jose Enrique Gutierrez (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.12
14 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 1.13
15 Michael Rich (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
16 Jose Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel 1.16
17 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 1.18
18 Bradley McGee (Aus) Française Des Jeux 1.24
19 Marc Wauters (Bel) Rabobank 1.25
20 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 1.26
21 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner 1.27
22 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel 1.28
23 Robert Hunter (RSA) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.30
24 Walter Bénéteau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
25 Santiago Botero (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems 
26 Luke Roberts (Aus) Team CSC 
27 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.31
28 Kurt-Asle Arvesen (Nor) Team CSC 1.32
29 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC 
30 Dario Frigo (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 1.34
31 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel 
32 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel 1.35
33 Luis León Sanchez (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 1.39
34 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel 
35 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 1.41
36 Dario Cioni (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.46
37 Andrei Grivko (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 
38 Ronny Scholz (Ger) Gerolsteiner 1.48
39 Sergei Gonchar (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 
40 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick.Step 1.49
41 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 1.50
42 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
43 Servais Knaven (Ned) Quick.Step 
44 Juan Antonio Flecha (Spa) Fassa Bortolo 1.51
45 Michael Rogers (Aus) Quick.Step 1.53
46 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 1.55
47 Lorenzo Bernucci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
48 Alberto Contador (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 1.57
49 Mauro Facci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 2.00
50 Yuriy Krivtsov (Ukr) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
51 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile Team 2.01
52 Nicki Sörensen (Den) Team CSC 
53 Chris Horner (USA) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
54 Beat Zberg (Swi) Gerolsteiner 2.02
55 Alessandro Cortinovis (Ita) Domina Vacanze 2.03
56 Joseba Beloki (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 2.05
57 Magnus Backstedt (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 
58 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 2.06
59 Thomas Lövkvist (Swe) Française Des Jeux 
60 José Luis Arrieta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 2.08
61 Didier Rous (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
62 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) Française Des Jeux 
63 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto 2.09
64 Daniel Becke (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 2.11
65 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank 
66 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 2.12
67 Bram Tankink (Ned) Quick.Step 
68 Sandy Casar (Fra) Française Des Jeux 2.13
69 Rubens Bertogliati (Swi) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
70 Manuel Beltran (Spa) Discovery Channel 2.14
71 Michael Albasini (Swi) Liquigas-Bianchi 
72 Laurent Brochard (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 2.16
73 Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 2.17
74 Robert Förster (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
75 Mikel Astarloza (Spa) Ag2r-Prevoyance 2.18
76 Xabier Zandio (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 2.19
77 Erik Dekker (Ned) Rabobank 
78 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 2.20
79 Roberto Heras (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
80 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 2.21
81 Massimo Giunti (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 2.24
82 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
83 Jörg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
84 Manuel Quinziato (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 2.25
85 Jörg Ludewig (Ger) Domina Vacanze 2.28
86 David Moncoutié (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
87 Laurent Lefèvre (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 2.29
88 Stephan Schreck (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
89 Tobias Steinhauser (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
90 Gorazd Stangelj (Slo) Lampre-Caffita 2.30
91 Franco Pellizotti (Fra) Liquigas-Bianchi 
92 Stefano Garzelli (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 
93 Nicolas Jalabert (Fra) Phonak Hearing Systems 2.31
94 Juan Manuel Garate (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
95 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) Quick.Step 
96 Alexandre Moos (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 
97 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
98 Giuseppe Guerini (Ita) T-Mobile Team 
99 Giovanni Lombardi (Ita) Team CSC 
100 Wilfried Cretskens (Bel) Quick.Step 2.32
101 Matthew White (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
102 Jose Vicente García Acosta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
103 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
104 Mario Aerts (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 2.33
105 Sébastien Joly (Fra) Credit Agricole 2.34
106 Nicolas Fritsch (Fra) Saunier Duval-Prodir 2.35
107 Angel Vicioso (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
108 Leon van Bon (Ned) Davitamon-Lotto 2.36
109 Kim Kirchen (Lux) Fassa Bortolo 
110 Kevin Hulsmans (Bel) Quick.Step 2.37
111 Georg Totschnig (Aut) Gerolsteiner 
112 Evgeni Petrov (Rus) Lampre-Caffita 2.39
113 Gianluca Bortolami (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
114 Francis Mourey (Fra) Française Des Jeux 2.40
115 Jose Angel Gomez Marchante (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 2.41
116 Angelo Furlan (Ita) Domina Vacanze 2.42
117 Daniele Nardello (Ita) T-Mobile Team 2.43
118 Luciano Pagliarini (Bra) Liquigas-Bianchi 
119 Inaki Isasi (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
120 Anthony Geslin (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 2.44
121 Mauro Gerosa (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 
122 Ludovic Turpin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
123 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
124 Allan Davis (Aus) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
125 Oscar Sevilla (Spa) T-Mobile Team 
126 Jérôme Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 2.45
127 Gerrit Glomser (Aut) Lampre-Caffita 2.46
128 David Herrero (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
129 Johan Vansummeren (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
130 Marcus Ljungqvist (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 2.48
131 Thomas Voeckler (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
132 Iker Camano (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 2.49
133 Wim Vansevenant (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
134 Volodimir Gustov (Ukr) Fassa Bortolo 
135 Stéphane Augé (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 2.51
136 Steve Zampieri (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 2.52
137 David Canada (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
138 Christophe Mengin (Fra) Française Des Jeux 
139 Alessandro Bertolini (Ita) Domina Vacanze 
140 Nicolas Portal (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 2.53
141 Marcos Serrano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
142 Alessandro Spezialetti (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
143 Jaan Kirsipuu (Est) Credit Agricole 2.54
144 Pietro Caucchioli (Ita) Credit Agricole 
145 Michael Boogerd (Ned) Rabobank 2.55
146 Constantino Zaballa (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
147 Pierrick Fédrigo (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 2.56
148 Matthieu Sprick (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
149 Iker Flores (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 2.57
150 Jean-Patrick Nazon (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 2.58
151 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner 
152 Thierry Marichal (Bel) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
153 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Credit Agricole 
154 Christophe Brandt (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 2.59
155 Sylvain Calzati (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
156 Stéphane Goubert (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
157 Daniele Righi (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 3.00
158 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 3.01
159 Inigo Landaluze (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
160 Patrice Halgand (Fra) Credit Agricole 3.03
161 Unai Etxebarria (Ven) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
162 Isaac Gálvez (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 3.04
163 Stefano Zanini (Ita) Quick.Step 3.05
164 Kjell Carlström (Fin) Liquigas-Bianchi 3.06
165 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française Des Jeux 3.07
166 Simon Gerrans (Aus) Ag2r-Prevoyance 3.08
167 Frédéric Bessy (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 3.09
168 Matthias Kessler (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
169 David Arroyo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 3.10
170 Claudio Corioni (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 3.11
171 Salvatore Commesso (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
172 Samuel Dumoulin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
173 Maxim Iglinski (Kaz) Domina Vacanze 3.12
174 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank  3.14
175 Iban Mayo (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 3.15
176 Cédric Vasseur (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 3.18
177 David Loosli (Swi) Lampre-Caffita 3.20
178 Guido Trenti (USA) Quick.Step 3.21
179 Janek Tombak (Est) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 3.23
180 Carlos Da Cruz (Fra) Française Des Jeux 3.25
181 Pieter Weening (Ned) Rabobank 3.27
182 Gerben Löwik (Ned) Rabobank 
183 Baden Cooke (Aus) Française Des Jeux 3.36
184 Karsten Kroon (Ned) Rabobank 
185 Axel Merckx (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 3.37
186 Sébastien Hinault (Fra) Credit Agricole 
187 Alessandro Vanotti (Ita) Domina Vacanze 3.44
188 Rafael Nuritdinov (Uzb) Domina Vacanze 3.50
189 Leonardo Piepoli (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 4.40

Points

1 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC 15 pts
2 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 12
3 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 10
4 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 8
5 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole 6
6 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 5
7 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo 4
8 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC 3
9 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 2
10 Igor Gonzalez de Galdeano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 1

Young rider

1 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo 21.53
2 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 0.03
3 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 0.16
4 Luis León Sanchez (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 0.37
5 Andrei Grivko (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 0.44
6 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick.Step 0.47
7 Alberto Contador (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 0.55
8 Mauro Facci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 0.58
9 Thomas Lövkvist (Swe) Française Des Jeux 1.04
10 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) Française Des Jeux 1.06
11 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank 1.09
12 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 1.10
13 Michael Albasini (Swi) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.12
14 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.22
15 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) Quick.Step 1.29
16 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner 1.30
17 Francis Mourey (Fra) Française Des Jeux 1.38
18 Jose Angel Gomez Marchante (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 1.39
19 Anthony Geslin (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.42
20 Allan Davis (Aus) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
21 Jérôme Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.43
22 Johan Vansummeren (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 1.44
23 Matthieu Sprick (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.54
24 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française Des Jeux 2.05
25 Simon Gerrans (Aus) Ag2r-Prevoyance 2.06
26 David Arroyo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne  2.08
27 Claudio Corioni (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 2.09
28 Samuel Dumoulin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
29 Maxim Iglinski (Kaz) Domina Vacanze 2.10
30 David Loosli (Swi) Lampre-Caffita 2.18
31 Pieter Weening (Ned) Rabobank 2.25
32 Alessandro Vanotti (Ita) Domina Vacanze 2.42

Teams

1 Team Csc 1.04.44
2 Discovery Channel Team 0.04
3 Phonak Hearing Systems 1.33
4 Gerolsteiner 1.42
5 T-Mobile Team 1.51
6 Fassa Bortolo 2.16
7 Liberty Seguros - Würth Team 2.31
8 Credit Agricole 2.50
9 Illes Balears-Caisse D’Epargne 3.13
10 Rabobank 3.20
11 Quick Step - Innergetic 3.21
12 Domina Vacanze 3.26
13 Francaise Des Jeux 3.27
14 Bouygues Telecom 3.43
15 Liquigas - Bianchi 3.54
16 Davitamon - Lotto 4.00
17 Cofidis Credit Par Telephone 4.24
18 Saunier Duval - Prodir 4.28
19 Ag2R Prevoyance 4.51
20 Lampre - Caffita 5.37
21 Euskaltel - Euskadi 5.38

Intermediate timing

km 9.6

1 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC 10.15
2 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 0.03
3 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 0.21
4 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC 
5 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo 0.24
6 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 0.26
7 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole 
8 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 0.27
9 Igor Gonzalez de Galdeano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
10 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 0.29
11 Michael Rich (Ger) Gerolsteiner 0.32
12 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
13 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 0.33
14 Jose Enrique Gutierrez (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 
15 Kurt-Asle Arvesen (Nor) Team CSC 0.34
16 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel 
17 Marc Wauters (Bel) Rabobank 0.35
18 Walter Bénéteau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 0.36
19 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel 0.37
20 Robert Hunter (RSA) Phonak Hearing Systems 
21 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 
22 Alberto Contador (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 0.38
23 Jose Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel 
24 Ronny Scholz (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
25 Bradley McGee (Aus) Française Des Jeux 0.39
26 Andrei Grivko (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 0.40
27 Luke Roberts (Aus) Team CSC 
28 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak Hearing Systems 0.41
29 Santiago Botero (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems 0.42
30 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 
30 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel 
31 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
33 Alessandro Cortinovis (Ita) Domina Vacanze 
34 Lorenzo Bernucci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 0.43
35 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) Française Des Jeux 
36 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile Team 0.44
37 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 0.45
38 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel 0.47
39 Luis León Sanchez (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
40 Nicki Sörensen (Den) Team CSC 
41 Mauro Facci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
42 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC 0.48
43 Dario Frigo (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
44 Juan Antonio Flecha (Spa) Fassa Bortolo 
45 Michael Albasini (Swi) Liquigas-Bianchi 0.49
46 Yuriy Krivtsov (Ukr) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
46 Servais Knaven (Ned) Quick.Step 
48 Xabier Zandio (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
49 Massimo Giunti (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 0.51
50 Laurent Brochard (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
51 Dario Cioni (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 0.53
52 Michael Rogers (Aus) Quick.Step 
53 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 
54 Beat Zberg (Swi) Gerolsteiner 
55 Giuseppe Guerini (Ita) T-Mobile Team 
56 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick.Step 
57 Chris Horner (USA) Saunier Duval-Prodir 0.55
58 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
59 Thomas Lövkvist (Swe) Française Des Jeux 
60 Rubens Bertogliati (Swi) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
61 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank 
62 Angel Vicioso (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
63 Gorazd Stangelj (Slo) Lampre-Caffita 0.57
64 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 
65 Sergei Gonchar (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 
66 Robert Förster (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
67 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 
68 Manuel Quinziato (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 0.58
69 Bram Tankink (Ned) Quick.Step 
70 Wilfried Cretskens (Bel) Quick.Step 
71 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
72 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 0.59
73 Nicolas Jalabert (Fra) Phonak Hearing Systems 
74 Magnus Backstedt (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.00
75 Joseba Beloki (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
76 Didier Rous (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
77 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 
78 Stephan Schreck (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
79 Jose Vicente García Acosta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.01
80 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto 
81 Sébastien Joly (Fra) Credit Agricole 
82 Daniel Becke (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
83 Jérôme Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
84 Mauro Gerosa (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 
85 Daniele Nardello (Ita) T-Mobile Team 
86 Kevin Hulsmans (Bel) Quick.Step 1.02
87 Mario Aerts (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
88 Stefano Garzelli (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 
89 Matthew White (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
90 Mikel Astarloza (Spa) Ag2r-Prevoyance 1.03
91 David Herrero (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.04
92 Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
93 Francis Mourey (Fra) Française Des Jeux 
94 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 1.05
95 Johan Vansummeren (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
96 Gianluca Bortolami (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
97 Jörg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
98 Inaki Isasi (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.06
99 Roberto Heras (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
100 Laurent Lefèvre (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
101 Ludovic Turpin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
102 Iker Camano (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.07
103 Sandy Casar (Fra) Française Des Jeux 
104 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) Quick.Step 
105 Manuel Beltran (Spa) Discovery Channel 1.08
106 Anthony Geslin (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
107 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
107 Gerrit Glomser (Aut) Lampre-Caffita 
109 Giovanni Lombardi (Ita) Team CSC 
110 Stéphane Augé (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
111 José Luis Arrieta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
112 Stefano Zanini (Ita) Quick.Step 
113 Luciano Pagliarini (Bra) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.09
114 Iker Flores (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
115 Matthieu Sprick (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
116 Daniele Righi (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
117 Christophe Mengin (Fra) Française Des Jeux 1.10
118 Patrice Halgand (Fra) Credit Agricole 
119 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Credit Agricole 
120 Alexandre Moos (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 
121 Erik Dekker (Ned) Rabobank 
122 Franco Pellizotti (Fra) Liquigas-Bianchi 
123 Samuel Dumoulin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 1.11
124 Thierry Marichal (Bel) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
125 Allan Davis (Aus) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
126 Jörg Ludewig (Ger) Domina Vacanze 
127 Volodimir Gustov (Ukr) Fassa Bortolo 1.12
128 Tobias Steinhauser (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
129 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
130 David Canada (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
131 Nicolas Fritsch (Fra) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
132 Juan Manuel Garate (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 1.13
133 Janek Tombak (Est) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
134 Alessandro Spezialetti (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
135 Evgeni Petrov (Rus) Lampre-Caffita 1.14
136 Jaan Kirsipuu (Est) Credit Agricole 
137 Steve Zampieri (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 
138 Alessandro Bertolini (Ita) Domina Vacanze 
139 Leon van Bon (Ned) Davitamon-Lotto 
140 Nicolas Portal (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 1.15
141 Christophe Brandt (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
142 Oscar Sevilla (Spa) T-Mobile Team 
143 Sylvain Calzati (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
144 David Moncoutié (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
145 Unai Etxebarria (Ven) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
146 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
147 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 1.16
148 Michael Boogerd (Ned) Rabobank 
149 Kim Kirchen (Lux) Fassa Bortolo 1.17
150 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 1.18
151 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner 
152 Inigo Landaluze (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.19
153 Wim Vansevenant (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
153 Marcus Ljungqvist (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 
154 Georg Totschnig (Aut) Gerolsteiner 
156 Angelo Furlan (Ita) Domina Vacanze 1.20
157 Jean-Patrick Nazon (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
158 Marcos Serrano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
159 Stéphane Goubert (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
160 Maxim Iglinski (Kaz) Domina Vacanze 
161 Baden Cooke (Aus) Française Des Jeux 
162 Pietro Caucchioli (Ita) Credit Agricole 1.21
163 Pierrick Fédrigo (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
164 Jose Angel Gomez Marchante (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
165 Simon Gerrans (Aus) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
166 Constantino Zaballa (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
167 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.22
168 Claudio Corioni (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
169 Sébastien Hinault (Fra) Credit Agricole 
170 Frédéric Bessy (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
171 Cédric Vasseur (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 1.23
172 David Loosli (Swi) Lampre-Caffita 
173 Salvatore Commesso (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
174 Isaac Gálvez (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne  
175 Gerben Löwik (Ned) Rabobank 1.24
176 Karsten Kroon (Ned) Rabobank 
177 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française Des Jeux 
178 Thomas Voeckler (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.25
179 Kjell Carlström (Fin) Liquigas-Bianchi 
180 Guido Trenti (USA) Quick.Step 1.28
181 David Arroyo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
182 Carlos Da Cruz (Fra) Française Des Jeux 
183 Iban Mayo (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 1.30
184 Pieter Weening (Ned) Rabobank 1.31
185 Alessandro Vanotti (Ita) Domina Vacanze 1.32
186 Axel Merckx (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 1.36
187 Matthias Kessler (Ger) T-Mobile Team 1.37
188 Rafael Nuritdinov (Uzb) Domina Vacanze 1.41
189 Leonardo Piepoli (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 2.09

km 14.9

1 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 16.47
2 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC 0.03
3 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 0.40
4 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Fassa Bortolo 0.44
5 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel 0.45
6 Jens Voigt (Ger) Team CSC 
7 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 0.46
8 Igor Gonzalez de Galdeano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 0.48
9 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 0.51
10 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole 
11 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 0.52
12 Jose Enrique Gutierrez (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 0.55
13 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 0.56
14 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 0.58
15 Jose Luis Rubiera (Spa) Discovery Channel 
16 Michael Rich (Ger) Gerolsteiner 0.59
17 Robert Hunter (RSA) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.04
18 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 
19 Marc Wauters (Bel) Rabobank 1.05
20 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 1.07
21 Kurt-Asle Arvesen (Nor) Team CSC 
22 Bradley McGee (Aus) Française Des Jeux 1.08
23 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner 1.10
24 Santiago Botero (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.11
25 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel 1.12
26 Luke Roberts (Aus) Team CSC 
27 Pavel Padrnos (Cze) Discovery Channel 
28 Walter Bénéteau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
28 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak Hearing Systems 
29 Paolo Savoldelli (Ita) Discovery Channel 1.13
30 Andrei Grivko (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 1.16
31 Dario Frigo (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
32 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel 1.17
33 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC 
34 Luis León Sanchez (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth  1.18
35 Ronny Scholz (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
36 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 1.24
37 Servais Knaven (Ned) Quick.Step 1.25
38 Dario Cioni (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.26
39 Juan Antonio Flecha (Spa) Fassa Bortolo 
40 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 1.27
41 Nicki Sörensen (Den) Team CSC 
42 Sergei Gonchar (Ukr) Domina Vacanze 1.28
44 Alberto Contador (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
45 Tom Boonen (Bel) Quick.Step 1.29
46 Stuart O'Grady (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 1.30
47 Michael Rogers (Aus) Quick.Step 
48 Lorenzo Bernucci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 1.31
49 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
50 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 1.33
51 Beat Zberg (Swi) Gerolsteiner 
52 Mauro Facci (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 
53 Alessandro Cortinovis (Ita) Domina Vacanze 1.34
54 Chris Horner (USA) Saunier Duval-Prodir 1.35
55 Yuriy Krivtsov (Ukr) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
56 Joseba Beloki (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 1.37
57 Joost Posthuma (Ned) Rabobank 1.38
58 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) Française Des Jeux 
59 Bram Tankink (Ned) Quick.Step 1.39
60 Thomas Lövkvist (Swe) Française Des Jeux 
61 Didier Rous (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
62 Magnus Backstedt (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.41
63 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Phonak Hearing Systems 
64 Xabier Zandio (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.42
65 Andrei Kashechkin (Kaz) Credit Agricole 1.43
66 Daniel Becke (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.44
67 Massimo Giunti (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 1.45
68 Rubens Bertogliati (Swi) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
69 Laurent Brochard (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
70 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
71 Manuel Beltran (Spa) Discovery Channel 1.46
72 Fred Rodriguez (USA) Davitamon-Lotto 
73 Robbie McEwen (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 1.47
74 Michael Albasini (Swi) Liquigas-Bianchi 
75 Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
76 Sandy Casar (Fra) Française Des Jeux 1.48
77 Mikel Astarloza (Spa) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
78 Robert Förster (Ger) Gerolsteiner 
79 Manuel Quinziato (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 1.50
80 Roberto Heras (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 1.51
81 Stefano Garzelli (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 1.53
82 Erik Dekker (Ned) Rabobank 
83 Wilfried Cretskens (Bel) Quick.Step 
84 Tobias Steinhauser (Ger) T-Mobile Team 1.54
85 Giuseppe Guerini (Ita) T-Mobile Team 
86 José Luis Arrieta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
87 Stephan Schreck (Ger) T-Mobile Team 
88 Nicolas Jalabert (Fra) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.55
89 Jörg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
90 Angel Vicioso (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
91 Laurent Lefèvre (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
92 Matthew White (Aus) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
93 Sébastien Joly (Fra) Credit Agricole 1.56
94 Jörg Ludewig (Ger) Domina Vacanze 
95 Gorazd Stangelj (Slo) Lampre-Caffita 1.57
96 Jose Vicente García Acosta (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
97 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
98 Juan Manuel Garate (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 1.58
99 Giovanni Lombardi (Ita) Team CSC 
100 Jérôme Pineau (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 1.59
101 Alexandre Moos (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 
102 Franco Pellizotti (Fra) Liquigas-Bianchi 2.00
103 Nicolas Fritsch (Fra) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
104 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner 2.01
105 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger) Quick.Step 
106 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
107 Mauro Gerosa (Ita) Liquigas-Bianchi 2.02
108 Kevin Hulsmans (Bel) Quick.Step 2.03
109 David Moncoutié (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
110 Mario Aerts (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
111 Evgeni Petrov (Rus) Lampre-Caffita 2.05
112 Johan Vansummeren (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
113 Anthony Geslin (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 2.06
114 Gerrit Glomser (Aut) Lampre-Caffita 
115 Kim Kirchen (Lux) Fassa Bortolo 
116 Gianluca Bortolami (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
117 Georg Totschnig (Aut) Gerolsteiner 
118 Inaki Isasi (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 2.07
119 Iker Camano (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
120 Volodimir Gustov (Ukr) Fassa Bortolo 
121 David Herrero (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
122 Luciano Pagliarini (Bra) Liquigas-Bianchi 2.08
123 Oscar Sevilla (Spa) T-Mobile Team 
124 Ludovic Turpin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
124 Leon van Bon (Ned) Davitamon-Lotto 
126 Daniele Nardello (Ita) T-Mobile Team 
127 Angelo Furlan (Ita) Domina Vacanze 2.09
128 Jose Angel Gomez Marchante (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
129 Eddy Mazzoleni (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 2.10
130 Christophe Mengin (Fra) Française Des Jeux 
131 Matthieu Sprick (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
132 Francis Mourey (Fra) Française Des Jeux 
133 Nicolas Portal (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 2.11
134 Marcus Ljungqvist (Swe) Liquigas-Bianchi 
135 Thierry Marichal (Bel) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 2.12
136 Allan Davis (Aus) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
137 Patrice Halgand (Fra) Credit Agricole 2.14
138 Wim Vansevenant (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
139 Stéphane Augé (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
140 Alessandro Spezialetti (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
141 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Credit Agricole 2.15
142 Steve Zampieri (Swi) Phonak Hearing Systems 
143 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner 
144 Michael Boogerd (Ned) Rabobank 
145 Daniele Righi (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 
146 Jaan Kirsipuu (Est) Credit Agricole 2.16
147 Thomas Voeckler (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
148 Christophe Brandt (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 
149 Marcos Serrano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Würth 
150 Iker Flores (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
151 Unai Etxebarria (Ven) Euskaltel-Euskadi 
152 David Canada (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
153 Pietro Caucchioli (Ita) Credit Agricole 2.17
154 Inigo Landaluze (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 2.18
155 Jean-Patrick Nazon (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 2.20
156 Pierrick Fédrigo (Fra) Bouygues Telecom 
157 Stéphane Goubert (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
158 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 2.21
159 Constantino Zaballa (Spa) Saunier Duval-Prodir 
160 Isaac Gálvez (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
161 Samuel Dumoulin (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 2.22
162 Alessandro Bertolini (Ita) Domina Vacanze 2.23
163 Stefano Zanini (Ita) Quick.Step 
164 Salvatore Commesso (Ita) Lampre-Caffita 2.24
165 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française Des Jeux 2.25
166 Kjell Carlström (Fin) Liquigas-Bianchi 
167 Simon Gerrans (Aus) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
168 Claudio Corioni (Ita) Fassa Bortolo 2.28
169 Matthias Kessler (Ger) T-Mobile Team 2.29
170 Janek Tombak (Est) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 2.30
171 Maxim Iglinski (Kaz) Domina Vacanze 
171 Frédéric Bessy (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
173 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 2.31
174 David Arroyo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
175 Cédric Vasseur (Fra) Cofidis, Le Credit Par Telephone 
176 David Loosli (Swi) Lampre-Caffita 
177 Sylvain Calzati (Fra) Ag2r-Prevoyance 
178 Baden Cooke (Aus) Française Des Jeux 
179 Iban Mayo (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 2.32
180 Carlos Da Cruz (Fra) Française Des Jeux 2.36
181 Guido Trenti (USA) Quick.Step 2.38
182 Pieter Weening (Ned) Rabobank 2.40
183 Karsten Kroon (Ned) Rabobank 
184 Sébastien Hinault (Fra) Credit Agricole 2.41
185 Gerben Löwik (Ned) Rabobank 2.44
186 Alessandro Vanotti (Ita) Domina Vacanze 2.47
187 Axel Merckx (Bel) Davitamon-Lotto 2.52
188 Rafael Nuritdinov (Uzb) Domina Vacanze 3.04
189 Leonardo Piepoli (Ita) Saunier Duval-Prodir 3.35


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow! I can copy and paste for cyclingnews.com too!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

izibo said:


> Wow! I can copy and paste for cyclingnews.com too!


^------------- troll alert.


----------



## kar (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm psyched to see that LA has found the gas pedal.
I'm pysched to see the rest top names so tightly grouped - there will be some tough racing among them and it'll keep the pressure on LA.
I'm psyched that the race has started - I LOVE this time of year.

I wasn't able to watch the race coverage on TV. I read that Lance came unclipped at the start (?). Was that worth a couple of seconds?

And it blows me away that they can hold 34 or 35 mph for that long.


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*Remotely related question*

what's the kph to mph conversion equation? I like to envison the mph equivalents since i'm an old dog. I figure ~ average speed of top places were 35+ mph over 12 miles. wow!


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

kar said:


> I'm psyched to see that LA has found the gas pedal.
> I'm pysched to see the rest top names so tightly grouped - there will be some tough racing among them and it'll keep the pressure on LA.
> I'm psyched that the race has started - I LOVE this time of year.
> 
> ...


Yep, Lances foot came out just after the start, when he was still out of the saddle.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

km per hour x .62 = mph


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

izibo said:


> Wow! I can copy and paste for cyclingnews.com too!


The funny part is he is alleging that you are working for cyclingnews.     I've seen it all now, the founder of this site is now being accused of shilling/spamming!!!!!!


----------



## DERF2K (Sep 18, 2004)

*stage 1*

When Lance's foot slipped out, Liggett and Sherwen commented that there were a few cheers (jeers) from the fans lining the start of the TT. Still, Lance rode a goot prologue - catching and dropping Ulrich - before gifting the jersey to Zabriskie.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

*my armchair prediction after 1 event*

Ullrich is done.
Vino is gonna podium.
Maybe 2 Americans in top 5.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*First word game,*

second word over.

A minute into EVERONE on the first short TT, with the TTT still to go, to say nothing of the mountains... the big guys that can really challenge in the mountains are more like 90 seconds down, like Botero, and Jan, though he may recover to yet ANOTHER second, clearly hasn't got it this time.

Barring all of the things that CAN of course happen in 3 weeks - crash, illness, etc., it looks like no 7's well under way.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

cdmc said:


> The funny part is he is alleging that you are working for cyclingnews.     I've seen it all now, the founder of this site is now being accused of shilling/spamming!!!!!!


Ya Francois, time to PM yourself or perform a self-ban... 
Amazing time trial this morning! Ullrich caught by Armstrong... didn't see that coming. Surprised by some not-so-stellar finishes. Merckx, Mayo, Nazon, McGee, lots of guys you would expect to be higher in the GC since it was only a 19k time trial. Looks like Vinokourov will be the front runner for the pink team. Man, I love July!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Mayo loses 3:15 in that short a distance. WOW! My predictiona is it will help him podium though. They won't be worried about him and he will sneak off for a ten minute mountain stage win. That is how he did so well a few years back. He was so far down on GC they let him take a few big minute flyers.

If you look at the team standings today, I think you will see how they fair in the TTT in a few days too. A few changes, but it will look very similar.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> Ya Francois, time to PM yourself or perform a self-ban...
> Amazing time trial this morning! Ullrich caught by Armstrong... didn't see that coming. Surprised by some not-so-stellar finishes. Merckx, Mayo, Nazon, McGee, lots of guys you would expect to be higher in the GC since it was only a 19k time trial. Looks like Vinokourov will be the front runner for the pink team. Man, I love July!


Hey Fogdweller,
From one father to another, you gotta hear this. So, I'm watching Lance and then Jan, and then Lance and then Jan, and then my 1 year 5 month son decides to press some key buttons on the VCR and before you know it, poof!!! No more picture. I scramble to find Eurosport, all the while with my son just standing smiling this silly grin on his face. I finally manage to get back to Eurosport and what do I see to my dismay...Lance in FRONT of Jan. Man, my mouth dropped and I was just stunned. My son, well he let me watch until the finish and then went back to pushing those same buttons again  . Heehee, the little trouble maker...
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

*absolutely...*

this tour is over. lance wins. Ulle will miss the podium again, so, soo tragic, as I am a big fan of his. Brace yourselves for another boring tour.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*First word Fat....*



Argentius said:


> First word game...second word over..


second word lady.

It ain't over 'til its over. Lance is in a fantastic position and he is driving the disco locomotive, but but this is a grueling event and stranger things have happened in sport. 

We can all say game over when they get to Paris.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Going to help my fellow RBRer with a clif-note version. Disclaimer : I am not super knowledgeable on Bike racing and who is really a "contender" so I left some guys in with good times (5-9-10). Also took out some workhorses (disco/csc) but Zabriskie.

_Survivor : TDF contender edition
_
1 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC 20.51 (54.67 km/h)
2 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 0.02
3 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 0.53
5 Laszlo Bodrogi (Hun) Credit Agricole 0.59
6 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.02
9 Vladimir Karpets (Rus) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 1.05
10 Igor Gonzalez de Galdeano (Spa) Liberty Seguros-Wurth 1.06
11 Bobby Julich (USA) Team CSC 1.07
12 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 1.08
14 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 1.13
20 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 1.26
25 Santiago Botero (Col) Phonak Hearing Systems 1.30
51 Andreas Kloeden (Ger) T-Mobile Team 2.01
56 Joseba Beloki (Spa) Liberty Seguros-W�rth 2.05
79 Roberto Heras (Spa) Liberty Seguros-W�rth 2.20
175 Iban Mayo (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 3.15

Biggest damage of the day : Iban Mayo

The Tour has just begun and there is still a lot of racing left, but it's going to be a long 3 weeks for the "best of rest"... Can't wait for the mountains!

BTW, Thanks Francois for the Title thread, if everyone post here instead of starting threads with "Wow Armstrong 2nd up by 1min over Ulrich", no one will ever see spoilers... I suggest we keep the same format for all the other Etapes.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Please see my prediction in the other thread (Hint: Zabriske will win Stage 1) 

I'm surprised that Ullrich got his butt handed to him. That has to be absolutely crushing for Jan's morale.

As many said, Basso wouldn't be TT'ing well in the TdF (compared to how well he did in the Giro)


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

"Still, Lance rode a goot prologue - catching and dropping Ulrich - before gifting the jersey to Zabriskie."

You're wrong again. Why do Lance's fans feel compelled to fall all over themselves making excuses when LA loses a stage by a small margin? There is simply no bloody way in hell Zab's win could be considered a gift. They both rode well, and LA finished second by two seconds. Don't pretend otherwise.

Jefe


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

gutpile said:


> what's the kph to mph conversion equation? I like to envison the mph equivalents since i'm an old dog. I figure ~ average speed of top places were 35+ mph over 12 miles. wow!


Handy trick for all conversions...

On the google search bar, just type in:
"54.67 kph in mph" (this is zabriskie's average speed)

you get:
54.67 kph = 33.9703631 mph

You can use google for all conversion calculations.

fc


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Jan is over-hyped. What does he REALLY do that's useful in a big tour? He time trials half-assed, he can't accelerate and he has that "you dictate, I'll try to counter" attitude. When did he ever try to make the race other than an effort as half-assed as his TT'ing ability.

I think Jan will sink further behind and actually quit this year. Vino, twice the tour rider Jan is, will finish well.

Lance and Johan are the two best calculators in tour history and they know, thanks to the SRM powermeter, that Lance is in the best shape he's ever been in. George is in great shape and the team is stacked with climbers. I think we're in for a lesson on how to ride a big tour. This will be Lance's best yet. What a lucky break he isn't in yellow. Boring? Not even.

Momma T. won't get much work out of me for the next three weeks.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Mike T. said:


> Momma T. won't get much work out of me for the next three weeks.


This is great. I love July.

I finally feel like the rest of the country on Superbowl Weekend or March Madness or whatever the rest of the country watches all the time.

I hate the tube...but I love the tour...my tv time probably multiplys by 10 the month of July.

Lance will win, but I really would like to see Levi on the podium (I know not likely, but I just like the guy) 

I hope we see:
LA
AV
LL


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

cdmc said:


> km per hour x .62 = mph


Or the "fast and dirty" method -- Good for driving in Canada when the speed limit is posted at "100" -- MPH equals 2/3 KPH. For those who slept through fractions, divide KPH by three and figure two of them for MPH. Works for distance too. (Of course it does! That's the way numbers function!)  

Lance lost 2 seconds pulling out of the clipless. He was up on Zabriskie by 3 seconds about 4 Km from the finish. I think he figured he'd whipped Ullrich and decided not to enter into the "I'm gonna hold the Mailliot Jaune from start to finish like Fausto Coppi in 1934" thing. Lance gained huge time over Ullrich. 

That's enough to make you want to go out and crash into your team car! 

Like a kid on Christmas Eve . . . I was up most of the night, got in front of the TV at 5:30 AM PDT and waded through the OLN commercial hype. Watched the ITT 8:30 AM to 10:30 AM, and then again at 2 PM to 4 PM. 

Now I'm getting on my Trek and going out for a ride. -- And Monday is 4th of July!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Couple other things to remember.....*

Zabriski rode early when there was more of a tailwind. The wind lessened as the day went on. Not taking anything away from zabrinski, but no one rode within a minute of Lance in calm connditions.

Ullrick went thru his training cars rear window yesterday, I'm sure there was some aftereffects,

Still a lot of racing left.......One accidient or a small illness, or mechanical at the wrong time and Lance still can lose this......but it was a hell of a way to start.

Len


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

verve825 said:


> "Still, Lance rode a goot prologue - catching and dropping Ulrich - before gifting the jersey to Zabriskie."
> 
> You're wrong again. Why do Lance's fans feel compelled to fall all over themselves making excuses when LA loses a stage by a small margin? There is simply no bloody way in hell Zab's win could be considered a gift. They both rode well, and LA finished second by two seconds. Don't pretend otherwise.
> 
> Jefe


I think it's less about Lance fans making excuses as it is a smart tactical decision by LA. Remember, Lance was actually ahead of Zabriske on one of the final splits, so it's not a question of _if_ he slowed down by why. He's constantly fed time information by Bruyneel and it's really a perfect result for him - he puts major time on his rivals and he doesn't have to defend the yellow. You couldn't plan a better result....or could you?


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

francois said:


> Handy trick for all conversions...
> 
> On the google search bar, just type in:
> "54.67 kph in mph" (this is zabriskie's average speed)
> ...


Many thanks, man- that's a great tool!

Regards,
Jefe


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

francois said:


> ^------------- troll alert.


 No, however if you are going to blatantly take something from another website at least provide credit where credit is due IMHO


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> Jan is over-hyped. What does he REALLY do that's useful in a big tour? He time trials half-assed, he can't accelerate and he has that "you dictate, I'll try to counter" attitude. When did he ever try to make the race other than an effort as half-assed as his TT'ing ability.
> 
> I think Jan will sink further behind and actually quit this year. Vino, twice the tour rider Jan is, will finish well.
> 
> ...


Apparently what Jan needs is for another rider to be declared the team leader BEFORE hand. Then he can wait for the leader to falter, have the pressure taken off ala '97 with Riis. I was really happy to see George do so well, but judging from his reaction after finishing, he was disappointed at the time. And Chechu really suprised me at 16th place. I think the starting order for the TTT is based on team rankings, so all CSC and Disco riders had a motivation, unable to just go through the motions and save themselves. I wonder what the cutoff time was for being DQ'd? Last place lost 4:40. That's over 20% of the winning time.


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

izibo said:


> No, however if you are going to blatantly take something from another website at least provide credit where credit is due IMHO


You must be the only one that didn't know we all knew where that came from.


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

Rogers - so what happened with him? He was a way below expected level. At least Jan has an excuse for taking out the team car day before, although damn, he is going to need industrial strength Prozac tonight. I truly feel sorry for the guy. That was humiliating. Vino should should be positioned as the T-Mobile leader to challenge Lance. Lance answered the question whether he is up to form and intends to win. Long way to go, but it is his to lose now.


----------



## nwilkes (Jun 21, 2004)

izibo said:


> No, however if you are going to blatantly take something from another website at least provide credit where credit is due IMHO


wait a minute, francois wasn't at the finish line tabulating the times. now those results mean nothing. oh the huuuuuuuuuuuuumanity!!!!!!!!!!!!


/many thanks for keeping the stage 1 chatter in one thread.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

patchito said:


> I think it's less about Lance fans making excuses as it is a smart tactical decision by LA. Remember, Lance was actually ahead of Zabriske on one of the final splits, so it's not a question of _if_ he slowed down by why. He's constantly fed time information by Bruyneel and it's really a perfect result for him - he puts major time on his rivals and he doesn't have to defend the yellow. You couldn't plan a better result....or could you?


Man you should be a director. There's no way Lance slowed down because he couldn't go faster, huh? Looks like Jens Voight was 4th at the first time check but finished 8th. it wasn't because he just went slower it was because he really doesn't like the number 4.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

patchito said:


> I think it's less about Lance fans making excuses as it is a smart tactical decision by LA. Remember, Lance was actually ahead of Zabriske on one of the final splits, so it's not a question of _if_ he slowed down by why. He's constantly fed time information by Bruyneel and it's really a perfect result for him - he puts major time on his rivals and he doesn't have to defend the yellow. You couldn't plan a better result....or could you?


I have to admit, Lance has conveniently finished just a few seconds off the lead in quite a few TDF prologues. But it's possible he had Jan as a carrot during the first few time checks, then once the chase ended, the times evened out.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

wayneanneli said:


> poof!!! No more picture.


Ah Wayne... I see several months with a snow shovel for your young one. The two things I softly say to my son when we tuck him in at night are "I love you" and "Don't ever mess with Daddy during July..." I think he knows deep down what I mean. Cheers Wayne, lots of bike race left.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

moving up said:


> Rogers - so what happened with him? He was a way below expected level. At least Jan has an excuse for taking out the team car day before, although damn, he is going to need industrial strength Prozac tonight. I truly feel sorry for the guy. That was humiliating. Vino should should be positioned as the T-Mobile leader to challenge Lance. Lance answered the question whether he is up to form and intends to win. Long way to go, but it is his to lose now.


from cyclingnews.com
Patrick Lefevere (Quick.Step team manager)
"This is not a normal performance by Rogers," Peeters told Sporza. "He had prepared for this time-trial in peace, we expected a top five. I don't have any explanation for it; unless the wind was a factor.

Wilfried Peeters (Quick.Step directeur sportif)

"This is the second time I have this happening with Rogers, that we expect great things from him and that he doesn't deliver," a rather annoyed Manager Patrick Lefevere commented to Sporza. "Probably he is not capable of dealing with the stress of the Tour. A topper needs to be able to do so though."


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

*mmm yummy. I like humble pie*

the program I was wanting to see has apparently been deferred another year.
Congrats to Zabriskie for an absolute blinder
and to Lance for psychological blow number ---?
But I don't think he held back one iota. 
He was going for the win, but it's probably easier on the team for him to be down 2 sec. 

That's a fairly stunning start.
But there's still three long weeks to go folks.
Don't count those chickens yet.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

*We can speculate to death . . .*



thefunkyplumber said:


> the program I was wanting to see has apparently been deferred another year.
> Congrats to Zabriskie for an absolute blinder
> and to Lance for psychological blow number ---?
> But I don't think he held back one iota.
> ...


According to what I remember about the OLN commentary, Lance was up 3 sec. on Zabriskie about the time Ullrich was being passed -- about 4 km out. Pros don't slow down on the last leg of a TT. I think Lance is probably speculating, "I have a minute on Ullirch and Zabriskie is USA. Let's give hime the yellow shirt and see where it goes in later stages." 

Stage two coverage is about 4 hrs away. I'm not sleeping much these days. Not complaining though! *G*


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Uh, how about this from cyclingnews.com:

"But when he crossed the finish like in Noirmoutier-en-l'Ile, Armstrong realized that Zabriskie had beat him by just 0'02. The tough Texan chucked his helmet down hard after the stage finish, but once he had cooled off, Armstrong realized that his ride today was still an excellent result. Also, the pressure is now off Discovery to protect the leader's jersey."

Armstrong wanted the win. He lost by 2 seconds. Regardless, it was a hell of a gauntlet that he threw. I'm guessing Floyd and Vino will be the toughest competition this year.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*don't mess with daddy in July*



Fogdweller said:


> Ah Wayne... I see several months with a snow shovel for your young one. The two things I softly say to my son when we tuck him in at night are "I love you" and "Don't ever mess with Daddy during July..." I think he knows deep down what I mean. Cheers Wayne, lots of bike race left.


Yes, my wife was griping at me that I erased the Wiggles episodes from the Tivo to make room for the Tour (with a 3 and 1 year old). I said, fine, I'll take care of it. Want out and bought a bunch of Wiggles DVDs. Problem solved. First year with the Tivo to watch the Tour, and nothing, not even Wiggles, will stop me. Oh, and hide the remotes.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*i would just like to say....*

thank you to david zabriski. thank you for bringing the yellow jersey back to the united states once again. thank you for putting one more us citizen in the history books as a yellow jersey winner. thank you for showing the euro's that there are more US cyclists waiting in the wings when lance goes home for the last time. Thank you for sticking with the sport through all your trials and tribulations. thank you for your attitude: you showed great sportsmanship and humility while in the throws of victory. thank you for making us proud! from this point on, for the rest of your life, you are a yellow jersey winner. it's all gravey now. good luck to you through the rest of the tour.


----------



## kar (Feb 24, 2005)

*lance needs a P3*



verve825 said:


> "Still, Lance rode a goot prologue - catching and dropping Ulrich - before gifting the jersey to Zabriskie."
> 
> You're wrong again. Why do Lance's fans feel compelled to fall all over themselves making excuses when LA loses a stage by a small margin? There is simply no bloody way in hell Zab's win could be considered a gift. They both rode well, and LA finished second by two seconds. Don't pretend otherwise.
> 
> Jefe


i like the thought that he pulled up because it fit into his overall tour strategy. but i agree - it's not in his nature and it'd be pretty hard to control your finish to w/in 2 seconds.
i didn't get to watch the race but from the online video clips dave looked MUCH smoother than lance. it really looked like lance was working hard.

i'll also throw this out there - lance on a P3 wins it by 20 seconds.


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*Old scool - Good energy*

in that! Glad to see some positive sentiment found in all this competition.


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

*1 kilometer/hour = 0.6213712 mile/hour (mph)*



cdmc said:


> km per hour x .62 = mph


But who's counting?


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*Quote*

lost in the wrap ups, but cyclingnews.com has 

" One of the more dramatic moments of the day was Lance passing rival Jan Ullrich, a definite mental message but one not reserved just for the T-Mobile leader. "I think psychologically it was a big blow to them," said team Communications Director Dan Osipow. "Of their nine riders who started ahead of us, we caught and passed six of them, including Jan."

I know that not everyone rides hard...you're not supposed to ride hard on a day that you are not helping your leader. You save energy. But, being passed in such a short TT is embarrasing nonetheless. A full minute in 20K...on 6 of the 9 riders. Suweet!


----------

